# Honda eu1000i with NO SPARK



## RBowker4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi, my name is Bob and I'm new to this site.

I have a Honda eu1000i genorator with No Spark condition. I'm looking for the testing specs (resistance) for the ignition coil, exciter coil and pulse coil.

What I've tested already is on/off switch and low oil guard. Both are good. 
On/off is infinity in on position and 0 ohms in off position.
Low oil guard (yellow wire) is infinity with oil full and 0 with motor tilted on its side.(simulates low oil)

Any help would be great
Bob


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

RBowker4 said:


> Hi, my name is Bob and I'm new to this site.
> 
> I have a Honda eu1000i genorator with No Spark condition. I'm looking for the testing specs (resistance) for the ignition coil, exciter coil and pulse coil.
> 
> ...


Bob, the shop manual is the go-to document you need. It's got complete troubleshooting, diagrams, specs, test points, etc. Honda sells paper copies direct, via eBay and Amazon w/free shipping; have the full serial number (sticker on the outside if the case, near the rear) to get the correct document:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## RBowker4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Robert, but be honest I was hoping someone here had the specs I needed so I could put that 40 bucks towards the part or parts I would need to repair it

Thanks again
Bob


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Robert Coats
Which division do you work for, an what is your job title?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

KRE said:


> Robert Coats
> Which division do you work for, an what is your job title?


I work for the Honda Power Equipment division, at our HQ in Alpharetta, GA. I'm the Social Media Admin for Power Equipment, Marine and Engines.

- - -
I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.
[email protected]


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

RBowker4 said:


> ... (resistance) for the ignition coil, exciter coil and pulse coil.


ignition coil primary = *0.7~1.1 Ω*
ignition coil secondary = *12~21 kΩ*
exciter coil = *0.5~0.9 Ω*
ignition pulse generator (pulse coil) = *28~36 Ω*


----------



## RBowker4 (Jun 24, 2015)

This is great, thank you.

I have the following readings on my components

Primary coil, black wirw to base 1.1 ohms and black wire to plug cap (secondary winding in primary coil) 25.7 k.ohms
Black/blue wire. 0.9 ohms (exciter winding)
Blue wire 30.2 ohms (stator winding/pulse)

So it looks like the primary coil is out of spec.
Thanks again for the help
Bob


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

RBowker4 said:


> This is great, thank you.
> 
> I have the following readings on my components
> 
> ...


The 12-21 kohm spec is from the ground terminal on the ignition coil to the inside tip/inside the spark plug cap.

There spark plug cap can be removed from the high tension lead; the cap alone should measure 7.5~12.5 kohms

Just a cap is $11.06, but a new coil is $34.44


----------



## bunyon (Sep 14, 2017)

Anyone have these numbers for A EB5000 i. No spark but current is getting to the coil..?????


----------

